# Phal. violacea ('Boden's Blue' x 'Gulfstream Blue')



## couscous74 (Mar 25, 2007)

First bloom seedling from the Nortons. Sadly, not a blue.


----------



## Heather (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice, but sad. 
Great leaves!!


----------



## TADD (Mar 25, 2007)

Well Grown! Looks really healthy. I wish it was blue. Sorry!


----------



## Marco (Mar 25, 2007)

might not be blue but its still nice!


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 25, 2007)

I agree with Marco but I am sure you waiting some time and paid bigger buck for that cross.


----------



## lothianjavert (Mar 25, 2007)

The first I bloomed out wasn't a blue either. Katherine Norton told me that with that cross (blue x magenta) the blues would be obvious in that they would be in general the slowest growing ones. The first one to bloom was of course the biggest plant, and it was magenta. A LOVELY bright solid magenta though, and a keeper for sure. Hopefully some blues will come out of it. She estimated 25-30 percent from the flask I bought might be blue. I'll be happy to just get a couple.  Even if they all bloom magenta, and look like my first bloom, I'll be happy. 

here was my first bloom:






The odd assortment of leaves is because it's still in a compot.


----------



## Per (Mar 25, 2007)

Great growing! I am sorry to hear it is not blue as well. A quick question, what is the mottled leaf paph to the right of the flower in the picture? It is also very well grown!


----------



## couscous74 (Mar 25, 2007)

Per said:


> A quick question, what is the mottled leaf paph to the right of the flower in the picture? It is also very well grown!



That's my Phal. celebensis. I am fortunate that this plant seems to like my growing conditions. It bloomed twice for me last year - I think it was still adapting and got confused.

Here are some pics from January 2006.
















When it bloomed again last September, the spike was easily over 2 feet long.


----------



## adiaphane (Mar 25, 2007)

Marcus--
How long did it take before you got the violacea to bloom? I'm curious because I bought a violacea 'gulfrstream blue' x self from the nortons on yours and Jon's recommendation. \


----------



## Heather (Mar 25, 2007)

celebensis is fabulous! 

Okay. Stop. Now. You're making me miss growing Phal. species, Marcus!!! :sob:


----------



## couscous74 (Mar 25, 2007)

adiaphane said:


> Marcus--
> How long did it take before you got the violacea to bloom? I'm curious because I bought a violacea 'gulfrstream blue' x self from the nortons on yours and Jon's recommendation. \



This one took about 1 year and a half to bloom in my care, but it was already a good 6-7" leafspan when I got it. So I guess it depends on the size of your 'Gulfstream Blue' x self. I hope yours blooms.


----------



## Per (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow, that Phal. celebensis is really pretty! I do not do well with phal hybrids (they do not die, but they do not flower), but I have done OK with my bellina, so if this grows in for you in similar conditions, maybe I should give it a shot.

P.S. Now you all know one of my biggest orchid secrets. I can bloom most of the paph species I have with some regularity, but the "easy" phal hybrids grow lots of leaves and no flowers.  I guess that's why I like paphs so much!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 25, 2007)

Both are beautiful, and impressive.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 25, 2007)

both are very pretty

I like those leaves on the celebensis


----------

